# Cigar Caddy vs. Herf-A-Dor ... Which Is Better And Why?



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

I am now looking to get a small 5 count travel device to take a few smokes with me when I go to poker games or get together where I will be gone for the day to keep them fresh and safe on the daily travel.

I am looking to get a Herf-A-Dor for a good price ($14.50 - $16.50) on CBID but noticed when sifting through some threads a lot of people talk about the Cigar caddy and how great they are and I can get that one for $25.00 So for the price difference of $8+ dollars is the cigar worth it or just go with the Herf-A-Dor?

They seem to look the same and perform the same and before I place my bid I wanted to ask the pros which one of these are better and why.

Thanks so much for the info, and I look forward to your replies.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

I put a bid on the Herf-A-Dor since I wanted to get in on the lower price before it closes.

Did I make a good decision?

I've read further and seen the only thing different is maybe a little better construction on the closing clips.... but those threads were from a few years ago, I hope they make the claps a little better now and these are perfectly compared to a Cigar Caddy.


----------



## anyo91 (Apr 5, 2011)

I picked up a herf a dor off a cigar int promo, was like 8 cigars and the herf for like 20 bucks shipped and it works great! I've used it about 8 times in total. vacation once and the rest were motorcycle rides. It's got a great seal, good quality foam and is very durable. also has a humidity pad? (looks like a brillo pad inside a plastic housing) that kept my sticks at a good rh for about a week; however, I can't compare it to a Cigar Caddy as i've never used one. Maybe someone else can shead a little insite on how well they work? But my Herf gets a A+ from me.


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

Herf-a-dor is made by cigarcaddy. I just looked at the bottom of both my 5ct and 10ct and they both say cigarcaddy on them and herf-a-dor on the top. In my opinion, there is no difference.

Kevin


----------



## anyo91 (Apr 5, 2011)

smirak said:


> Herf-a-dor is made by cigarcaddy. I just looked at the bottom of both my 5ct and 10ct and they both say cigarcaddy on them and herf-a-dor on the top. In my opinion, there is no difference.
> 
> Kevin


mine says it's made by HUMI-CARE


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

Flip it over on the back. Mine says by Humi Care on the front, but if I flip mine over, the back gives the website and the Patent number. I couldn't imagine Humi Care just putting it on there and giving cigar caddy free advertising...it's not a sticker or anything, it's molded into the humidor.

Kevin


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

They are both made by Cigar Caddy, and except for the name are identical.


----------



## Dapp (Jul 26, 2011)

Like the guys said. They are the same.....


----------



## Kjef (Jul 16, 2011)

I won a herf-a-dor on CBID I should recieve it tomorrow.. I cant wait.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of Cigar Caddy products, but I got a smoking fantastic deal on a 5 count Herf-a-dor from CI a few months back...imagine my surprise when I saw the "Cigar Caddy" name molded into the bottom of it 

I've been thinking of getting a big one (40 count) lately. I assume that the other size Herf-a-dors are also made by Cigar Caddy as well? Anyone know? CI definitely has the best price I've seen, though they're out of stock last time I looked ($50).


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

I have the Xikar 10count and it looks like they're all the same basic design except I think the herf-a-dor may have a pressure release on the larger ones if you're doing air travel.


----------



## StogieSam (Aug 3, 2011)

usrower321 said:


> I have the Xikar 10count and it looks like they're all the same basic design except I think the herf-a-dor may have a pressure release on the larger ones if you're doing air travel.


Xikar has the release on the large ones as well.

The only thing I have against Cigar Caddy is half the time I knock the clips off when I open mine (15 ct) which is why I went with a Xikar when I got my 5 ct.


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a mix of several sizes. I have one of each in 5ct.and 15ct. and I can tell you the humi-care ones are slightly inferior. The clips are not as durable and the foam is not as thick. If I use my 5ct humi-care one and have 46-48RG sticks in there they can move around which is not good. On the 15ct it doesn't make a difference since when it's full they both hold up really well.


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

I have been wondering about buying a travel humi. Reading through other threads I saw a comment that the 5 size was a little too small but the 15 was just right.

I think I'm just going to buy one of these and call it a day. I like the insulation a cooler would provide in extreme weather.

Coleman - Blue FlipLid 6 Cooler -


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

wahoofever said:


> I have been wondering about buying a travel humi. Reading through other threads I saw a comment that the 5 size was a little too small but the 15 was just right.
> 
> I think I'm just going to buy one of these and call it a day. I like the insulation a cooler would provide in extreme weather.
> 
> Coleman - Blue FlipLid 6 Cooler -


That might work for you, but the seal may not be the greatest. The advantage with the caddy/xikar/herfador is that it is air tight and can be tossed around, you can travel anywhere with it (their purpose) and it even has a small humidifier for extended storage. Also, the foam dividers keep the cigars snug and from possible sliding and breakage.

I got my 10 count for 16 bucks and you could probably pick up a 15 easily under 20 if you look around for deals. Famous has them on sale every now and again and you can grab something off the monster to get free shipping.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

im thinking of snagging one of the 10 ct ones for when i go places right now i tend to just throw them all in a plastic bag


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

usrower321 said:


> That might work for you, but the seal may not be the greatest. The advantage with the caddy/xikar/herfador is that it is air tight and can be tossed around, you can travel anywhere with it (their purpose) and it even has a small humidifier for extended storage. Also, the foam dividers keep the cigars snug and from possible sliding and breakage.
> 
> I got my 10 count for 16 bucks and you could probably pick up a 15 easily under 20 if you look around for deals. Famous has them on sale every now and again and you can grab something off the monster to get free shipping.


Hah! I was rolling until we got to the seal part. I was thinking of the older style lunch coolers where there was a locking mechanism on the handle that held the lid in place.

The moving around part wrt to the foam is a worthy consideration as well.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah, you could use a small cooler, but it wouldn't be much different travel-wise than putting a handle on a desktop humidor. You'd have to either be very careful about moving it or put some foam trays in. Also you'd need some humidification media (not necessary in a cigar caddy for short-ish periods of time, IMO).


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I had the same question a while back

what solved it for me was knowing that cigar caddy is made by otter box

iPhone 4 Cases, iPad 2 Cases, Tablet Cases & More // OtterBox.com

before otter box started all of there I phone and electronics cases they made water proof cases of which I had a few, I've had some of them for 8 years and they are still being used.


----------



## 54 Conqueror (Jun 17, 2011)

I have the 30 ct Cigar Mechanic, made by Vault for cameras etc.... I think they are all pretty much the same, just have a different pressure release valve/knob etc...

Found it somewhere for 44 bucks, just don't remember where I got it 

I will say the humidifier does NOT absorb like it says it does, had to take it out. Too much for air tight box.


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

In regard to the inferior clips...The herf-a-dor clips do tend to slide off when you open them, I added a drop of super glue to the little post that the clips slide on to and that fixed it immediately.


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah, I didn't know about the clips when I got mine (10 ct, $35 with 10 Punch Uppercut Toros in it). Imagine my surprise when I opened the box and then opened the herf-a-dor and the clip came off...I thought I had just broken it...then, I examined it a bit closer and realized they came off...only one of mine comes off though...the other won't budge. Also, got a 5 ct and neither of them budge.


----------



## jsjohnson1969 (Jun 29, 2011)

I have a 15 count and 5 count...one suggestion if you get a larger one...get a 65 bovida pack to use with them and pull out the green mold attracting sponge in the top of the box...your cigs will appreciate you for it. I use the 5 count for going to the river, or deer lease ect.


----------

